# Wanted: R33 GTR V spec (UK)



## sam.s (Mar 29, 2020)

Hey everyone, 

New to the forum. I am currently the proud owner of my BMW E63 V10 M6 Supercharged pushing 650bhp, on KW V3 coilovers, Stoptech BBK all round, fully retrofitted every optional extra from the factory and all this has taken me the best part of 4 years, whilst the car has gone through multiple stages of transformation. Being a complete BMW fanatic (also own an E34), I seem to have shifted my focus over to the Godzillas. Within 2 weeks of looking, I know 100% that I want an R33 GTR V spec. I am head over heels about them and really want one!

My budget isn't the highest however that said, I don't mind taking on a car that needs light restoration work. I am no mechanic nor a bodyshop specialist but don't mind wrenching (I built my M6 pretty much!). 

Does anyone know someone looking to sell theirs? Maybe you are looking to shift yours? I can't be too picky on colour but I'd like some of the darker colours if possible (not a deal breaker). Obviously this Covid-19 doesn't help with viewings but if all the pics and info add up, I'll happily shoot over a deposit with a view to collect and settle the rest once this pandemic is over.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Budget?


----------

